# Zen's Kids!



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

pictures before I go to sleep!

Doe:

















Doe and Buck:


----------



## Trace (Dec 29, 2008)

aww - congrats - lovely flashy babies!!!!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh yes the doe does look polled WOOT  oo now we must name her hehe


----------



## Sunny Daze (May 18, 2010)

Adorable! And I am so jealous you are still kidding!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

these are "your" buck's kids you know that right?


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

Aww They are adorable!!! I had to go to work last night, so of course I missed her kidding


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah, he didn't give his wattles this time, but he did give his blue eyes and did finally give a polled kid


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Adorable!!! And very flashy too  

Congratulations Ashley......and Stacey too!


----------



## Sunny Daze (May 18, 2010)

Yes, I do! That is why I am watching intently :greengrin: Glad you got a polled one! Its funny how those wattles go. Not one of Chi Chi's quads had them this time but 2 out of 3 had them last time. And bred to the same buck :chin:


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Very pretty flashy kids. Love that color congrats.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

They are adorable! Congrats!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Congrats-cute as cute can be! :stars:


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Oh, I just love then and that doe is TOOO cute. Congrats !!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very adorable.........congrats :thumb:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

New pics of Stacey's new girl:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

AHHHH hopelessly in love  

been posting her pictures everywhere  

:wahoo: :stars: :wahoo:


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

WOW!!!!!! Love those spots...what a beauty!


----------



## Realfoodmama (Apr 13, 2010)

Holy adorable bat man!


----------

